
The sell-off of British businesses like ARM must stop - ekpyrotic
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/jul/18/sell-off-british-businesses-must-stop
======
mikhailfranco
The Guardian is a socialist rag intent on all types of state intervention and
Remain-ing with the unelected meddling of the EU. Half the article bemoans the
loss of taxes to support the huge sprawling socialist Leviathan of welfare and
Big Government in the UK.

The fact is that the UK has a huge current account deficit, which is only
balanced by large FDI inflows. If Britain wants to keep consuming more than it
produces, it has to accept foreign capital inflows to to pay for those excess
imports. Just think what converting GBP 25bn (borrowed by SoftBank in JPY, USD
or dare I say it CNY?) does to support the pound. If FDI flows stop, the pound
crashes, imports and foreign travel become more expensive, consumption is
curtailed by 7% to balance the current account, and all GBP savings and
incomes have less purchasing power in the world.

Britain is (or will be in a year or two after leaving the EU) open for
business with the world, and looking forward to lower tariffs on imports as
well as open flows of investment. Starting a company from scratch and selling
it for 25bn GBP is good for Britain. Let's do it again.

